# Its a normal car now.



## 2002a642 (Nov 30, 2008)

I finally had some time to figure out my cruise and reverse lights. Cruise control was easy as applying 15 power to a pin on the ecm. Reverse lights were slightly more complicated. I had to run a wire from the e box to the right kick panel. Now it would be hard to tell that it used to be an auto.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: Its a normal car now. (2002a642)*









are you talking about ancillary stuff you had to do to finish the manual conversion? 15 power what? 15 volts? and what is in the right kick panel that dictated you run a wire there?
congrats on finishing it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tdiboy4 (Aug 26, 2004)

I was right you are a pretty smart guy . Just curious , what schooling / training did you receive up to landing that gig @ the dealership ?


----------

